# XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528



## Katce (4. Mai 2008)

*XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528*

Hallo.
Ich würde gern einen Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xa 2528 von Vista auf XP und Vista umrüsten!
Da aber FSC    XP für diesen Laptop nicht Supportet, haben die auch keine Treiber!
Wo kann ich die Treiber bekommen? 
Hat von euch schon einmal einer sowas gemacht?
Würde mich über Hilfreiche Links und Hinweise freuen!

*Kurzer Überblick:*
Chipsatz: nVIDIA C51D+MCP51
CPU: AMD TL-64 2x 2,20GHz
GPU: GF 8600m GS mit 256 MB DDR2
HDD: 2x 320 GB
1,3 MP Webcam
WLan mit bis zu 54 Mbit/s
Bluetooth 2.0




MfG
Katce


----------



## jetztaber (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528*

Du hast ja schon eine Menge Angaben gemacht, aber Du wirst wohl so richtig zu Fuß nach den entsprechenden Gerätetreibern bei den Herstellern der entsprechenden Hardware suchen müssen.

Ich persönlich finde diese Art von Fortschritt auch sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Katce (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528*

Hallo.

Ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt und schon ein paar Sachen gefunden! Aber es sind immer noch nicht alle Treiber! Der LAN-Treiber macht da noch Probleme! Muss ich wohl noch weiter suchen!
Wenn einer sowas schon gemacht hat, würd ich mich über Antwort freuen! 

MfG

Katce


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528*

@Katce
Hier gibts ne Menge Infos über dein Vorhaben: KLICK


----------



## jetztaber (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528*

@SpaM_BoT
Das schaut sehr hilfreich aus. Nice!

@Katce

Da steht unter anderem drin, dass evtl. das Vista-Paket funktionierende Lan-Treiber für XP enthält, oder sogar XP-Treiber von anderen Amilos funktionieren. Das würde mich nicht wundern, da ggf. gleiche Chipsets zum Einsatz kommen. Bei den neueren Geräten eben nur mit Vista-Treibern ausgeliefert.


----------



## Katce (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: XP Treiber für FSC Amilo Xa 2528*


Super! 
Hab die Seite mal überschlagen und denke, dass ich das hinbekomme!
Danke für eure Mühe!

MfG

Katce


----------

